# Seeking Charlotte, NC area Kenpo



## TwistofFat (May 5, 2004)

Folks,

There are no EPAK schools in the Charlotte area.  Looking for any interested in working out on occasion during the week (I drive to Columbia, SC on Monday's for private lessions) and most weekends.  I have visited the few schools that advertise EPAK instruction but nothing solid in NC, SC.

Please drop me line if interested.

Glenn Wallace
1st Brown (Meyer/Wedlake - Cappi/Planas lineage)
Waxhaw, NC


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (May 7, 2004)

Next time you see Mr. Myers tell him the gang from Atlanta said hello!  WOW, does that guy have energy or what?  FYI we are directly under Mr. Wedlake and he will be here in June 11 + 12 for a seminar.  You are welcome to attend if you wish.  

Our previous instructor/school owner does live in your area but I am not sure where.  I am sure if you ask Mr. Wedlake he will be able to give you his contact information.

Good Luck

Brian J Brown
Program Director/Lead Instructor
www.robertray.com


----------



## TwistofFat (May 7, 2004)

Brian,


Great to hear from you.  I have been to Mr. Ray's location a few years ago and would forward to attedning in June.  I will pass on your greating to Mr. Meyer - I am sure he will be happy to hear you are carry on Mr. Ray's tradition.

Glenn Wallace.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (May 8, 2004)

Mr. Ray contacted us yesterday and I now have some contact information for you.  He is teaching again in your area and I am sure he is looking for students if you are interested.

phone # = 828.894.0650 
e-mail = mwallace@direcway.com


----------



## bellg427 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm in Cornelius, NC.  I was also taught by Bruce Meyer and his son Paul when they had a school in Irmo, SC.  How is Bruce?

Gary


----------



## TwistofFat (Jun 9, 2004)

Gary,

Great to hear from you.  Bruce is doing very well and allows me to study with him once a week in Irmo.  I would be happy to pass on your greeting or I can give you his number if you want to drop me a line.  If you are ever interested in working out let me know (although I am in Waxhaw).

Regards - Glenn


----------

